# Un conversor de RCA a USB



## chelor (Abr 11, 2006)

Alguien sabe si hay algun circuito ya hecho de un conversor de RCA a USB ( ya sea 1 o 2 ) pq necesito pasar la filmacion de una videocamara a la pc. Tiene q ser un circuito externo ya que no me sirve usar una placa d video Ge-force o equivalente, pq es para una laptop. Sino tmb agradeceria si alguien puede darme una mando con la circuiteria necesaria
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Jul 26, 2006)

Hay millones de convertidores (capturadoras, sintonizadoras) de ese tipo. Mira en las tiendas de informática www.PCBOX.es www.alternate.es www.optize.es 
www.kibutz.com 

No penseis en construir algo tan complicado por poco dinero. Es mejor usar lo que hay en el mercado. Un saludo y espero que te sirva.


----------

